# In your kit



## terri (Oct 12, 2006)

What is in your make-up kit for darker skin tones? How many different foundation colors do you carry?
When doing darker skin tones (african/Hindu) how do you achieve a 
non-ashey look on the skin?


----------



## lsperry (Oct 12, 2006)

Very good questions! For reference – I’m 50-years-old.

Here is what I use - 

Skincare: Philosophy – “When hope is not enough serum/hope and a prayer a.m. powder, “eye believe” eye cream, age defense SPF 20 day moisturizer  

Primer - Laura Geller Spackle Under Makeup Primer – only reason I’m using this is because I ordered it a year ago and it’s taking me this long to use it up.

Foundation – NW45
Studio Fix Fluid SP15 – NW45 (my normal everyday foundation)
Mineralize Skinfinish Natural – Dark {Because of the high humidity in the South, I use it as a foundation when I’m outside a lot during the day. I also use as a finishing powder}
Studio Tech – NW45 (Full coverage foundation – used when I have issues w/my skin)
Studio Finish Matte – NW50 (Bought it at a CCO in Sept)
I tried the Studio Mist Foundation in dark – don’t like it at all. Too light for me, leaves me ashy and not enough coverage. Did not live up to the hype. Very mundane IMO.

Undereye and spot Concealer: Select Cover-up – NW40. Studio Finish SPF 35 – NW45. Studio Touch Up Stick – NW45. 

Loose Blot Powder – Dark

Powder Blushes – Format, Sweet as Cocoa, Dollymix, Frankly Scarlet, Lovecrush
Cream Blushes - Virgin Isle and Premeditated CCBs, Hunger Red blushcreme.

I tried the Studio Mist Blush in mystical bronze – don’t like it at all.

Off of recommendation of other dark-skinned beauties, I’m ordering these blushes: NARS’ Taj Mahal and Exhibit A and MUFE tangerine.

Read this thread for eye color suggestions and combinations - http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=49142. I bought a lot of eye shadows based off of this poll.

Also, don’t limit yourself to “safe” eye liners. My favorite eye liners are the fluidlines - blue peep, waveline, shade, royal wink, non-conformist, iris eyes, Delphic, new weed, and haunting. I can’t wait for the sparkle pencils to come out. I missed out on “peacocked” earlier this year. I tried it at a MAC counter, liked it, but passed on it thinking I could get it later on. Didn’t know about “LE” and much to my horror, it was gone the next time I called the store.

Sorry about the novel - HTH, though.


----------



## lsperry (Oct 12, 2006)

*By the Way....*

I use the 187 brush to apply all of my foundations and face powders. This is truly a wonder brush that provides the most even, light-handed application of color to the face...And now that I've discovered the 188, I'm in heaven....My blushes now look professional -- this brush gives you so much control!


----------



## calbear (Oct 13, 2006)

If you are looking for kit suggestions - you might want to post this in the Industry Discussion section.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *terri* 

 
_What is in your make-up kit for darker skin tones? How many different foundation colors do you carry?
When doing darker skin tones (african/Hindu) how do you achieve a 
non-ashey look on the skin?_

 
I have a kinda weird routine (at least that's what everyone tells me).

Skin care: In the morning, I wash my wash my face with Philosophy One Step Face Cleanser, I tone with witch hazel, and I used Aveda Acne moisturizer. At night I do the same thing but instead of the Aveda Acne moisturizer, I use cocoa butter. I find that really helps my face to not be dry in the morning.

I use Becca Primer.  I find that what really causes my skin to have an ashy look is when I try to under-moisturize so that my skin isn't oily. The  result is the super ashy look. 

For foundation, I used either Becca or Estee Lauder Double Wear. For a pretty basic daily look, I used Studio Fix and I must have MAC pressed blot powder.  I generally have 2 foundation colors, at least in MAC I do but that's before I started wearing sun block. Now that I wear sun block, my face is the same complexion year round. 

Eye shadows....I have everything. I think that dark skinned women have to be careful to not have the "clown look." I always start light on the color and then add until I have the desired shade.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 17, 2006)

One thing about women with darker skin is that many of them cannot wear just one shade of foundation.  Very dark skinned women, like from Africa or South America or India, are darker around the perimeter of their face, and lighter in the center.  If you don't want to invest in two foundations, you can even it out by using a liquid luminizer, usually a gold based one is going to work the best on a darker skinned woman.  Mix it with the initial foundation, and try to go for one with low levels of shimmer or pearl.  I would do the darker foundation around the perimeter first, then blend the luminized formula, from the center of the face (nose/forehead/chin) outward so that they match seamlessly.  And I would use a 187 or 180 for this. (Stippling/Buffing brushes)

Another way to make them even is to simply match their foundation with the edge of their face and their neck, and use that color all over for a non-masking effect.  However, by doing this, you risk covering up their natural glow in the center of the face.  But again, a liquid luminizer will help.


----------



## calbear (Oct 19, 2006)

I just realized that I didn't answer the question -- sorry ;-)

I am using the Studio Fix Fluid with a bit of the Stick foundations right now in my kit. Nice range of colors and doesn't flash white like the Studio Fix powder.  

Another great thing to have in yur kit is cheek color that will not turn ashy on darker skin.  A lot of blushes have a bit of shimmer that can look ashy on darker skin.  I use a few cream color bases (like a bright orange or fushia) when buffed on gently give a nice radiant glow and don't give off an ashy effect.

And the tip above is really great about the two different skintones on darker women.  It is really important to make sure to keep an eye on that as well as making sure you contour and highlight as it seems really obvious when our skin is just one color.


----------

